# Boracay hit bad by typhoon?



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

Lost contact with my old friends from there. Any news on how bad it was hit?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharktooth said:


> Lost contact with my old friends from there. Any news on how bad it was hit?


It's now 4:35pm local time and Boracay is just about next on the list for a direct hit. Follow local new here..


----------



## helenadoot (Nov 8, 2013)

my friends were just telling me abt how beautiful it was. so sad to hear this


----------

